# Varrox OA fogger



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

http://www.swienty.com/engelsk/varrox.html 

Can you believe they want 88 euro for this contraption AND I have to carry a car battery around with me

------------------
Procrastination is the assination of inspiration.

Gary


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I have 1 from canada.It looks about the same and was 80 dollars or so. Mine got used hard this fall. The swienty looks heavy duty and you want that. I used a battery from a lawn tractor. If you only have a hive or two, ask Magnet-man about his crack pipe.

dickm


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

I bought the last one he had, now he has to ship it to me in Germany. I waiting for the call from the customs inspectors followed by my interview with the drug suppression team. I can hear them laughing now......HA HA he said it was for some bees!! call the doc we got a live one................ 

------------------
Procrastination is the assination of inspiration.

Gary


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Miki you could by one here in Germany for 50 Euro including shipping and no customs problems. http://de.geocities.com/vaporizerklaus/ 

If the Varrox burns out the whole thing is garbage, with the JB200 everything is replaceable. The JB200 can hold more acid if necessary and is much faster, that means much more treatments with the battery.


----------



## renaud (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello, 

why do you spend your money to all those gadget??? The easiest way to use OA is trickling. You just need to prepare a solution of 35g OA in 1 Liter of sugar solution (1:1). than you can start trickling 5-6ml of this solution per occupied bee space. In broodless colonies (treatment during december in belgium), it gives >95% effectiveness against varroa. I'm using this method since 4 years and it is less time consuming than OA evaporation (may be also safer because don't produce OA vapors)

I invite to to have look at this document writen by the liebefeld center http://www.apis.admin.ch/en/krankheiten/docs/saeuren/acide_oxaliqueBeeWorld.pdf 

or other articles
http://www.apis.admin.ch/en/krankheiten/oxal.php 

renaud Lavend'homme http://www.fundp.ac.be/~jvandyck/homage/elver/pedgr/ped_RL_2004.html


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Axtmann,
Where do you get replacement parts for the JB200? I wrote to the makers and they referred me to the catolog (on-line) and there were no replacements listed.

Thanks,

Dickm


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Renaud,
I see this is your first post. Welcome. 
I looked at the study and have no doubt it works. They are looking at this in Fla right now. In my glance At the study I see that it was done late in the year. By the time my colonies are broodless, I don't want to be trickling anything in the hive just because it's cold and I don't want to wet the bees. 
On the time it takes aspect: To trickle, one has to open every hive and (Here) take the upper story off. To use a heater, I just slide it in the front of the hive and stuff something in the entrance; then I connect the battery for 80/90 seconds. In 3 mins I sneak out the heater, restuff the entrance for 15 mins ...while I move to the next hive. No temperature problems and no opening the hive. The gadget cost isn't that much compared to the good it does. Larger keepers can use several at the same time. I'm less enthusiastic about the blowtorch heaters because you have to stand next to them to heat them. I move away from the hives while I wait. 
In Belgium, do you cull brood frames often, as a control for disease?

Dickm


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Mixing oxalic acid and sugar syrup together and then dripping this mixture on to the cluster or spraying frames, would seem to indicate that the method of treatment is ingestion by the bees. Is this correct? The concentration of the spray and the dribble are almost the same, 30 g vs. 35 g per liter. 

If it is not ingestion, then why use sugar water, that will be ingested by the bees?

If it is by ingestion, then why not add oxalic acid to syrup being feed to the bees?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>If it is by ingestion, then why not add oxalic acid to syrup being feed to the bees?

I don't know, but maybe the bees won't take the syrup with that concentration of acid?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

A lot of research was done in Europe to find the optimal sugar solution and percentage of OA for effective treatment.Too thick or too thin werent as effective as a (from memory)1:1 sugar to water ratio.So I think it is acting as a contact poison-the bees dont like it so move it around a bit and the stickiness helps it adhere to the mites.Just a guess.


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

You can treat your colonies with liquid OA (trickling or spraying) and you will have the same result. 

BUT DO IT ONLY ONE TIME because bees getting wet and have to clean each other. The acid goes into their stomach and it shorting the live of the bees. No problem during summer but winter bees has to live up to 5 month and longer. If you mix OA into the syrup it will kill the whole colony. If you dont believe me. try it!

When vaporizing OA bees dont get wet and thats the reason why you can treat as often as necessary without killing your hive. 

@ Dickm what do you like to replace on your vaporizer? If you need a second heater, I found a note on the English order form. There is no on the German site. I never ordered a part so far but send a note to the manufacturer and ask them. Ones I lost an acid tray but I was lucky and found it close to the hives. The tray get loose when the metal is hot and expand, screw it on when the tray is still hot that will fix the problem.The distributor here told me I could order an extra heater or tray.


----------



## renaud (Dec 15, 2004)

@dickm
you said" I don't want to be trickling anything in the hive just because it's cold and I don't want to wet the bees"

It is also something that the liebefeld bee centre has studied. Opening an hive during winter (only once) has no negative impact on the colony. I did it this Sunday (temp +/- 1-2°C) and the bees have not even moved (Im working with dadant hivesmay be easier for trickling than divisible hivehas you said) 

You also said In Belgium, do you cull brood frames often, as a control for disease?

Some people may be but for me, it is time consuming. In Belgium, we started a tolerance project in witch we included some primorski breeders. Buckfast and carnica breeders are also tested.

@MountainCamp

you saidIf it is by ingestion, then why not add oxalic acid to syrup being feed to the bees?

Because you have to use OA during winter AND in a broodless colony (otherwise the efficacy is only 15-20% in place of >95%. OA does not work on a varroa trapped in brood)
and of course you can not feed the colony during winter, the bees will not move to your feeder


Renaud http://www.fundp.ac.be/~jvandyck/homage/elver/pedgr/ped_RL_2004.html


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Thanks guys,
I thought of having an extra heater on hand in case mine went. Also, I considered making my own vaporizer. Everything but the heater would be easy to duplicate or improve.
I don't mind opening the hive in winter but I won't be trickling anything on my bees.

dickm


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Axtmann,
Good to hear from you again, I would like to know where to get OA crystals and what the brand name is here in Europe. Thanks for the link I will try it.


------------------
Procrastination is the assination of inspiration.

Gary


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Miki every beekeeper supplier should have it. I always buy OA from 

Spürgin GdBR Imkereibedarf, Teninger Str. 1, 7830 Emmendingen, Tel. 07841-8484

The name is Oxalsäure Dihydrat 500 Gramm


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Axtmann, Good to hear from you again, <snip> 

I was doing a search the other day and saw one of Axtmann's first posts. That was just over two years ago, and I would like to congratulate Axtmann on how much his English has improved, especially his grammar and spelling. You needn't apologize ever again.

WELL DONE!


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

I think this sounds better . Im still learning :> )

Blush thanks Bill in never heard this before.
I learned a lot from you guys here on the forum. Thank you to all..


To all of you, the best wishes for a bright and beautiful Christmas Season and good health for the year "2005" special for your bees.

Herbert


----------

